
Show HN: Plantuml-Parser – Parse PlantUML Syntax in JavaScript - Ente
https://github.com/Enteee/plantuml-parser#readme
======
Ente
I started this because I wanted to build a lightweight web-based and well
tested parser for PlantUML. This is to support an other project of mine: A
fully web based and interactive visualization for PlantUML.

I am looking for feedback, and maybe more reference projects. This
implementation uses PEG.js and its main focus is high test coverage and
traceability of changes. I try to achieve this by the use of many fixtures. So
even if you don't plan on contributing code, opening an issue with a PlantUML
diagram will help :) Thank you.

